# Hvac Motor For Lathe?



## Splat (Apr 9, 2015)

So my old Westinghouse 3-phase motor stopped working on my Heavy 10L lathe. It was correctly wired to a Teco JNEV-101-H1 VFD. So now my options are open but I'd like to stick with buying a new motor. I was wondering if an HVAC motor like *this* one can be successfully used long term for my lathe. Any help appreciated before I buy something I shouldn't. Thanks guys.


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 9, 2015)

As long as the motor has ball bearings and not sleeve bearings then it would work fine.  I can't tell from the picture or description what bearings it has.


----------



## Splat (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey Jim. It is sealed ball bearings. Here's another link to a page with a little more info... Thanks.


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 9, 2015)

In that case, it looks like it would work great.


----------



## Splat (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks Jim! If you might know and would care to reply.... I tried looking it up but didn't really find any solid info. What differentiates an HVAC electric motor from a similar non-HVAC rated one?


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm not sure there is really any difference other than service factor.  HVAC service is generally on the lighter duty side.  Motor are rated by several parameters, one of those being the service factor, generally ranging from 1.00 to 1.25.  I'm guessing that a HVAC motor might have a rating of 1.00 to 1.15 since the load is constant and the cycle time is predictable.  An air compressor rated motor for instance has a high start load and higher cycle rates so is generally rated higher.

For lathe use, or any machine tool use, my preference would be a totally enclosed motor (TEFC) to keep the chips out of the works.  The motor depicted in your first link would be much better than the motor shown in the second link, which is an open drip proof motor (ODP).  The first link picture is NOT actually the motor you would get, bit of deceptive advertising, the text in the description shows the enclosure as ODP.


----------



## Splat (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks for the learnin', Jim.    My original motor, and from other Heavy 10's with the bell-type cabinet I've seen, is an ODP. I guess because the motor is enclosed within that cabinet it's pretty protected from chips. Well now... "light duty" doesn't make me all warm and fuzzy since I don't want to obviously buy/install another motor down the road if this HVAC motor isn't really up for the task. Maybe I'll call Dealers Electric and see what else they got in stock. Thanks.


----------



## fixit (Apr 9, 2015)

JimDawson said:


> I'm not sure there is really any difference other than service factor.  HVAC service is generally on the lighter duty side.  Motor are rated by several parameters, one of those being the service factor, generally ranging from 1.00 to 1.25.  I'm guessing that a HVAC motor might have a rating of 1.00 to 1.15 since the load is constant and the cycle time is predictable.  An air compressor rated motor for instance has a high start load and higher cycle rates so is generally rated higher.
> 
> For lathe use, or any machine tool use, my preference would be a totally enclosed motor (TEFC) to keep the chips out of the works.  The motor depicted in your first link would be much better than the motor shown in the second link, which is an open drip proof motor (ODP).  The first link picture is NOT actually the motor you would get, bit of deceptive advertising, the text in the description shows the enclosure as ODP.




I totally agree NEVER any thing but a TEFC motor in my shop. 

fixit


----------



## Splat (Apr 9, 2015)

Alrighty guys, I managed to obtain a pic of the motor plate with all the specs on it. From these specs, what say ye?


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 9, 2015)

If the motor is enclosed in a cabinet, I think it will work fine.


----------



## gr8legs (Apr 10, 2015)

A motor rewinding guy told me long ago that HVAC (fan) motors get a lot of their cooling from the air flow in the HVAC system. According to my source, comparing identical motors, one rated for HVAC and the other simply an 'open frame' motor, the HVAC rated motor will show a lower temperature rise spec because of the increased air flow. 

Or, for an identical temperature rise specification, the HVAC motor will be rated as providing higher horsepower.

Another example of lying with statistics.

Stu


----------



## Earl (Apr 11, 2015)

I have the original Westinghouse motor on my 1970's version of the Southbend 10L.     I also use a vfd.   The insulation on the motor windings broke down due to the high frequency component of the 3phase power generated by the vfd.   I had the motor re-wound by a local motor shop. That was about 5 years ago and all is well.   I don't remember the exact cost but it was cheaper than a new motor.  You might want to check locally before you replace the motor.   The only down side was that I was without the lathe for just over a week.


----------



## Dawner (Apr 12, 2015)

Hook it up and let it fly (but protect from chips) you won't know till you try! If it doesn't work what are you out vs if it does work.


----------



## Reeltor (Apr 12, 2015)

I see on the ID plate that the motor is from China.  I'd wonder if the bearings will hold up.  Many bearings from China don't last, last summer I replaced the bearings on a pool pump motor 4 times.  Have you thought about looking around for a used motor, maybe a local HVAC contractor has a bone yard and let you pull one.

Mike


----------

